# vw rallye/syncro 280mm big rear brake conversion



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

hi all 

after seeing lots of big front brake conversions 
and doing a 325mm one myself
the rear brakes always looked silly
i remembered seeing i think on here a set of rear calipers adapters 

so after much headache  lol as i couln't find post

have ended up with this 
280mm vented rear disc 4 x 100 or 5 x 100 (5 x 100) shown
audi calipers and carriers
























had hubs machined so they are 4 x 100 and 5 x 100 
cnc'ed brake adapter
also had a set discs changed 
so have one set of 4 x 100 discs and one set of 5 x 100 discs
not sure what wheels im going to run
just waiting for 10.9 grade bolts to tighten it all up


----------



## M90SyncroRallyeGolf (Sep 29, 2009)

This will be my next year upgrade !!! :beer:


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Where can the adapters be bought?


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*rallye brake adapters*

i can make more on my cnc mill 

spent yesterday doing these 











so have a few sets


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

bam20v said:


> i can make more on my cnc mill
> 
> spent yesterday doing these
> 
> ...


How much for the brackets?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for keeping this option available. My machinist and I are simply too busy to keep these available.

I have two badass sets of R32 rear calipers if anyone is in need.

Ceramic coated bodies (red)
Teflon coated bores
Ceramic coated pistons
Urethane coated e brake brackets.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*rallye rear beam mounts*



yellowslc said:


> Thanks for keeping this option available. My machinist and I are simply too busy to keep these available.
> 
> I have two badass sets of R32 rear calipers if anyone is in need.
> 
> ...




no worries 

i in the process of making the mk2 rallye rear beam mounts









from billet these should be done in next couple of weeks waiting for the metals blanks to arrive 

cheers


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*rallye/passat/syncro big disc adapters*

hi had few people ask on shipping price

i have a limited amount

124.00 USD shipped by DHL
99.42 EUROS shipped by FEDEX

i am not trade just made a few set to cover cost of R&D and Materials


these are a direct fit on to the passat syncro trailing arms 
they seem to have a more machine flat edge
will post a pic tomorrow 

the golf syncro (which came with drums)
most trailing arms i have taken apart to use need a small amount of work to fit as
most of the area these fit to is rusty with age no a big job at all
will post a pic tomorrow 
the pictures above are golf syncro arms which had drums so they do fit


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*hi*



GOLF1398 said:


>


hi what size are they ?

and are they front ?


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

280mm,these are front disks...fitted back.


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

I got Vr6 syncro, original 239x9mm brakes. Did buy Audi TT quattro 256x20 rearbrakes(calibers, carriers,pads and dics´s). 
If i want to upgrade to 280mm, i need those adapters, 280mm Vr6 front disc´s?


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*vr6 discs*



SlantSix said:


> I got Vr6 syncro, original 239x9mm brakes. Did buy Audi TT quattro 256x20 rearbrakes(calibers, carriers,pads and dics´s).
> If i want to upgrade to 280mm, i need those adapters, 280mm Vr6 front disc´s?



hi yes you do audi tt quattro rear carriers and calipers ,pads and early vr6 front disks 280mm x 20mm 

5 x100 

i have couple of pairs left 

thanks


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*vw golf 2 syncro rear arms vs mk3 passat arms*

hi all here a few pics to see the golf mk2/rallye vs the mk3 golf/passat arms 

the mk2 golf arms all that i have seem to be the 68.4mm rear wheel bearings 
as below and need small amount of work to get the adapters to fit nice 

edge needs small amount of grinding depending on how rusty the edge is 
some i have had fit without work








and with adapter fitted 









*the arms with the cutouts all seem to be 68.4mm*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

the passat g60/vr6 syncro and mk3 golf vr6/tdi syncro

all have soild bearing carriers *(no cutouts)* and use the more common *72mm wheel bearing*
also have a lot nicer edge to accept the brake adapter 









and adapter fitted


----------



## jonjay (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, 

Am I correct in assuming this adapter will fit all VAG mk4 chassis? i.e. Seat Leon Tdi or Golf Tdi? Are the adapters still available? 

Thanks!


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

well, not to f|_|ck up this thread, but, if i want to go with 256x20mm rear brakes on my scynro, all i need is calipers and carriers (and ofcourse pads and discs) along with a new back brakehose?

currently having the stock 239x10mm rear on my Golf


----------



## jonjay (Jul 22, 2010)

weejunGL - I think you are correct.

Tried contacting bam20v but doesnt seem to be on much.  Would really like to get this 280mm conversion.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*hi all*

hi all been real busy im building a 7mtr by 7mtr workshop at back of my house as i have out grown old one

i have sorted this thread so if people post now i will emailed and be able to reply asap

to answer questions etc 

these brackets are to use on the syncro family of trailing arms 

eg: mk2 golf syncro 
mk2 golf rallye 
mk3 passat syncro
mk3 golf syncro

as to upgrading a syncro to 256mm discs* (rear)* i have not looked at this as i just went from drums to 239mm to 280mm rear discs 

but i doubt the 256mm carriers would fit ? 

i have changed a syncro from drums to 239mm x 10mm rear discs using the std vw rear rallye OEM parts 

this lead me to fitting the 280mm discs as 239mm just looked stupid in my wheels compared to the front discs im running .


as to question about will adapter will fit all VAG mk4 chassis? i.e. Seat Leon Tdi or Golf Tdi

i dont understand question do you want to fit 280mm rear discs on say a mk4 golf ?


cheers speak soon


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*???*



bam20v said:


>


pardon my ignorance but what difference would it make at the end if because the brake pad only covers part of the surface of the disk


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

mafosta said:


> pardon my ignorance but what difference would it make at the end if because the brake pad only covers part of the surface of the disk


you will have less momentum that needs to be stopped when using larger disc

so it will be noticable


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

weejunGL said:


> you will have less momentum that needs to be stopped when using larger disc
> 
> so it will be noticable


you have MORE momentum with a larger disc, but you have more mechanical leverage. 

rear brake upgrades are generally a waste of money/time, once you go beyond vented rotors and lightweight calipers. i'm installing a manual bias adjuster on my car, as stock mk4 calipers are giving too much rear bias, and i need to dial it down (rear end coming loose when breaking from 200 km/h is not fun)


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> you have MORE momentum with a larger disc, but you have more mechanical leverage.
> 
> rear brake upgrades are generally a waste of money/time, once you go beyond vented rotors and lightweight calipers. i'm installing a manual bias adjuster on my car, as stock mk4 calipers are giving too much rear bias, and i need to dial it down (rear end coming loose when breaking from 200 km/h is not fun)




hah, there you go  i had it the other way around


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> rear brake upgrades are generally a waste of money/time,


This is what I thought. More stopping power at the back will be like pulling the handbrake at 120miles per hour


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

Has anyone found a 4x100 rotor that would work with this setup? My calipers are shot, and I need new pads/rotors anyways, figured I'd upgrade somehow.. but like some other guys said, I'm not looking for major braking in the rear, mainly looking for stuff that will be easier to get parts for later on (I'm in Alaska, and shipping is a lot of $$).


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

And if people are doing this for the rear... what front upgrades are you running, since the rear's will be about the same size and all..


----------



## copdodger (Mar 2, 2002)

*where did you find the 280mm vented rotors?*

I have a 280mm x 22 mm vented brake setup on my corrado but now I cant find replacement rotors. 
I've been running this setup for years using mkIV calipers, new hub etc. But cant seem to find anyone running a simmilar setup or replacement parts.


----------



## BSABREN (Oct 27, 2003)

HI,
I just got 19inch wheels on my 2001 Audi 225hp TT Quattro and the 256x20mm rear rotors look minuscule.
Will these adapters allow me to bolt up 280mm rotors from early VR6's fronts just for looks?
What exact car year and models are the 280mm fronts from?
What backing plates will work?
Are these still available?
Thanks


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

Finally got them on 









Used ECS's SS coated brake lines. Wheels were hitting though (16x7 et20) 










luckily, was able to get ahold of some 5lug adapters right away, so improvised to get it rolling... waiting for the real spacers currently (had to go out .5" and it was still barely scraping the barrel).


----------



## ws4eva (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont like the idea of redrilling discs. Why didnt you use the G60 280mm front 4 stud discs?


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, the reason not to use G60 discs is that they have another offset-therefore you need another or highly modified adaptor.I'm desperately waiting for updates on your rallye...


----------



## ws4eva (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh right. Are you using a 280mm or a 288mm? I did all my mock up with a 280mm 4 stud disc. Then found a pair of 280mm 5 stud.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

I use 280mm ones-old vr6 and 280mm G60 on two different cars and have made adaptors for both. 288mm 5stud would need quite another adaptor-we tried that, too but didn't find an acceptable solution, yet. We are on it...;-)


----------



## ws4eva (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh are you making these aswell? 

They defo look like 288mm discs in the pic above or different calipers to mine. My pad is less than 10mm from the inner edge of the disc. 










Should have an update on my rallye after the weekend.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought a set and thought it could be done better and then I thought about 4 lugs and chamber adjustments. Firstly only for my cars, but my cnc men say: one is none-lets make ten-and thats what we did:http://wp.me/pPqN9-1z 









I took such a big pic because then you can see the quality of the work...;-)


----------



## eurobahn (Feb 21, 2001)

*rear big brakes*

hi, do have or can make a braket to fit mk4 R32 rear calipers/rotors on to a rallye golf?
please email me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

eurobahn said:


> hi, do have or can make a braket to fit mk4 R32 rear calipers/rotors on to a rallye golf?
> please email me at [email protected]
> thanks


Adapters for 256 mm. rear discs for Syncro, fit S3/TT Quattro/R32 discs and calipers. They're not a shelf item but a prototype.


----------



## wilsonmills (Mar 12, 2011)

*rear brake adaptor*

hi can you supply the adaptors shown
cheers
wilson


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

wilsonmills said:


> hi can you supply the adaptors shown
> cheers
> wilson


I'm thinking about having a series made. Contact me if you're interested.


----------



## NoelsRallye (Apr 16, 2011)

*Rallye 280 rear breaks*

I got S3 rear callipers and 280mm discs,could U or someone make me adaptors please.for Mk2 Rallye.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

If someone is willing to CNC a series I have the drawings. Just send me a message.


----------



## NoelsRallye (Apr 16, 2011)

Pm sent via Facebook.


----------



## SolwayBlastCleaning (Apr 23, 2011)

*Rallye rear 280's*

Hi Vegard, I am interested in a either purchasing a set of these carriers or if you could send me a drawing I could certainly get a batch made for those interested, I cant give a quotation until I have the drawings, Currently on building a mk2 1.8Tsyncro track car, mk2 golf 3.0 VR6 & Golf Rallye 1.8T.
Nice thread, look forward to a reply

Many Thanks

Olly
SolwayBlastCleaning


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

SolwayBlastCleaning said:


> Hi Vegard, I am interested in a either purchasing a set of these carriers or if you could send me a drawing I could certainly get a batch made for those interested, I cant give a quotation until I have the drawings, Currently on building a mk2 1.8Tsyncro track car, mk2 golf 3.0 VR6 & Golf Rallye 1.8T.
> Nice thread, look forward to a reply
> 
> Many Thanks
> ...


You have a PM.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Can someone post up which rotors can be used for a 4x100 280mm setup in the rear?

I see people mentioning the stock G60 front rotors, but I don't think those offsets work in the rear. Do you have to redrill the TT/R32 rotors for 4X100 to work?

Thanks

I have a passat syncro rear beam going into my MK3 and MK4 rear calipers, just curious what my options will be.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

simply use G60 front discs. it works.


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

bam20v said:


> no worries
> 
> i in the process of making the mk2 rallye rear beam mounts
> 
> ...


What is the story on these ?


----------



## MkV_Racer (Sep 13, 2004)

I know this is an older thread but thought I would throw out a questions. I am looking for a bigger rear brake option and wanted to know if this will work on a stock mk3 golf (nonsyncro) rear beam.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

No. You should use Lupo GTI and MKIV 25 Aniv. Ed. Parts to get a proper bigger(and vented) brake in the back of your car.


----------



## MkV_Racer (Sep 13, 2004)

How hard are the parts to get hold of over there? Anniversary parts are around but hard to find. 
The Lupo parts don't exist over here.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

MkV_Racer said:


> I know this is an older thread but thought I would throw out a questions. I am looking for a bigger rear brake option and wanted to know if this will work on a stock mk3 golf (nonsyncro) rear beam.


i find this surprising. I'm actually about to put a wilwood bias adjuster in my car to dial down rear brake bias, as its way too high.


----------



## MkV_Racer (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a problem last year at a couple of the tighter tracks overheating the fronts and then rears followed. I run a bias adjuster as well and turn down the rear in general. I am going with big front brakes and want to make sure the rears can keep up is all. I will probably just go with the eurospec stuff for now.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

So on the rear of my Passat Syncro, I can run the same rotors as the fronts to get bigger rear brakes? What about Calipers and pads? Mk4 rears?


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

exactly, mk4 odr s3 or tt quattro-parts of the 256x22m vented rear brake are necessary.


----------



## black dubs (Dec 18, 2008)

turbowahnstefan said:


> No. You should use Lupo GTI and MKIV 25 Aniv. Ed. Parts to get a proper bigger(and vented) brake in the back of your car.


hi could you give a bit more detail to what parts are needed from either of these 2 cars so us non sync owners are able to do this please.

thanks


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

black dubs said:


> hi could you give a bit more detail to what parts are needed from either of these 2 cars so us non sync owners are able to do this please.
> 
> thanks


You need to use all parts from the 256x22 vented rear brake of the 25years gti, but instead of the axle tap of the mk4 you use the one from the lupo gti. then 256x22 vented 5 stud rear brake is done. 
In order to upgrade to 280 you have to do some serious work. You take an original rear brake disc from your mk 2 and cut off everything until it fits inside a 280x22mm disc. then you drill a whole for the centring screw and also need to build an adaptor to relocate the caliper. I would prefer the solution with the lupo/mk4 parts. It simply has more class and is 100 percent safe and reliable

greets stefan


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*syncro rear beam mounts billet*



sickmind said:


> What is the story on these ?



hi all well workshop finally finished !!! phew that was a mare 

im moving back in this week and the rear beam billet mounts 
will be available in 10 days or so 

will post pics and thread soon 

*by the way i get asked alot if these will work with anything from a mk1 golf rear to a audi tt ???!!

this thread is for the syncro std or converted rear trailing arms many thanks 
*


thanks


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

bam20v said:


> hi all well workshop finally finished !!! phew that was a mare
> 
> im moving back in this week and the rear beam billet mounts
> will be available in 10 days or so
> ...


NEED THESE!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't want to hijack the thread and don't wanna argue with bam20v or anyone else, but got these on german ebay and they can be shipped erverywhere in the world:
http://stores.ebay.de/Turbocorrados...08894016&_sid=310497656&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

one version is for 4stud and the other for 5 stud syncros.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*?*

i know the brake adapters are avaiable on german ebay
its you that are selling them ? lol
i sold you the first pair i made after mine 

what im on about if you read above is im making billet mk2 golf/rallye ream beam mounts 
as i get asked alot and have brought a larger better mill 

many thanks thanks 



turbowahnstefan said:


> I bought a set and thought it could be done better and then I thought about 4 lugs and chamber adjustments. Firstly only for my cars, but my cnc men say: one is none-lets make ten-and thats what we did:http://wp.me/pPqN9-1z
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*Greetings bam*

Jipp, that's me selling them
Great if you have a better mill...the old one didn't really fabricate 110% parts-german TÜV wasn't amused on the first try, but now we can legalize it even here 
We make different versions now for 280mm, 288mm, with 43mm S8 calipers, with 305mm MK5 rear brake and so on-all on a small series basis. 
If our mill doesn't fabricate adaptors-it makes airplane parts(the machine costed a few euros) and the material we use-make an educated guess:-D We are in a quite lucky situation.

Greets and thanks for the initial support bam


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

Well here's the "other" syncro and have always wondered about BBK's and RBBK kits that would work... I'm sure there's some similarity ... what would you guys recommend?

Here are some pics..


























And yes, with the VR6/GT40 swapped in I *NEED* brakes!


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Trailing arms are the same, so the adaptors will work. Have sold a set to a guy here in germany with a 32b syncro and it works fine.


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

How about the fronts?

Sent from my NexusHD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Fronts i think everything that works on a mk1 golf should work fine. G60/S2/brembo junior with adaptor etc. upload a photo of a naked housing and I can tell you exactly.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

So on my Passat Syncro, I can just use the Mk4 rear calipers and carriers or do I need these adapters to run the 280mm front discs on the rear?


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

You need the mk4 parts plus the adaptors.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

So where do I get a set of these adapters?


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Adapters*

I have 1 set left are you using a passat rear trailing arms ?

Thanks


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes. I'm using them on a B3 Passat Syncro.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

bam20v said:


> hi all well workshop finally finished !!! phew that was a mare
> 
> im moving back in this week and the rear beam billet mounts
> will be available in 10 days or so
> ...


it's been a while now, any news on these? i drilled my passat ones to fit on my mk3 but i really don't like the way they poke out front. a pretty big moment arm once i add the secondary braket on top of that. i COULD weld some extra mounting points to the frame rail but I REALLY hate overhead welding


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

I dunno. He said he had one set left in a pm to me and I replied with a question about price and where I lived and have heard nothing since.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*rear beam adapters*

hi all im nearly there with these rear beam adapters 
i finished solidwork drawing just waiting for some metal stock to come in 
thats what i have been waiting for 

will post pics soon 

i do have 1 pair of OEM mounts these are posted in for sale section


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

So do have the rear brake adapters or not?


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

for efritsch: bam has 1 set left for sale. I have got 5 sets for sale. Contact one of us via pm an we'll see, what we can do. right now bam builds the rear axle adaptors and that is what he posts about.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a set of these on my car when I got it, is there any of these that have the whole pad on the disc? Mine wear out except for about the top 1/4" or so which creates a huge lip on the top of both pads...


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone know what wheels the big brakes will fit under? I have audi tt rear brakes but plan on running 16x9 et15 on 4x100 and don't want spacers. I think it would fit but not 100% sure.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I have compomotive 16x7's but I has to grind the caliper a fair amount to get them on...


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

it depends on how your wheel looks inside. I use the adaptors under porsche rims-no problems, oem cupra rims-no problems, 3 piece modernlines and bbs rs-no problems. They fit under most 16 inch rims, bu not under all, that's true. i could measure it out if you give me the inner diameter of the rims, you want to use.
greets


----------



## rudeboydubs (Apr 13, 2010)

sortted


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

rudeboydubs said:


> WHERE IS MY REAR MOUNT........................................WHERE IS MY 60 QUID...............................YOU ARE A THIEF ...............YOU DO NOT REPLY TO MY MESSAGES OR EMAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE THIS GUY IS A thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


 Bam20v? He has $500 of mine and has disappeared.


----------



## rudeboydubs (Apr 13, 2010)

finally sorted!!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Luckily I didn't send it as a gift. He tried to persuade me to do it that way. Im still not sure if he outright tried to scam me or if he is just MIA.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

That is a shame. I really wanted to upgrade to bigger rear brakes. 

Well, I know a guy that works at a machine shop, so maybe I'll see what we can come up with. Although my plan is to run a set of bigger rear brakes under the stock 15" rims.


----------



## rudeboydubs (Apr 13, 2010)

All sorted now i have my parts ....bam20v is not a scammer..just a little unorganised


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I got a paypal refund, but I don't know whether they were shipped like he said or what... 

He isn't a scammer but his lack of communication isn't cool, would not do business with him again just due to the uncertainty.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Brake caliper adaptors still available from Germany;-)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

turbowahnstefan said:


> Brake caliper adaptors still available from Germany;-)


 After reading this current thread and this thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...!-corradosyncro-!!!!!&p=47344471#post47344471 

And dealing with [email protected] , I am going to start making my own Syncro kits. This industry is filled with people with some serious commitment issues.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe this guy. He tried to make me send the money as a gift and used Issam as a reference. Luckily I didn't.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I would gladly sell my kit to anyone that would trade partially for some smaller brakes that will bolt on


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

JamesS said:


> Wow, I can't believe this guy. He tried to make me send the money as a gift and used Issam as a reference. Luckily I didn't.


 In Paul's defense he has been great to deal with over the last year or so. Not sure what happened between June and now but it certainly does not fit how we do business.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I was going to buy these next week, guess I'm going to reconsider that purchase


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> In Paul's defense he has been great to deal with over the last year or so. Not sure what happened between June and now but it certainly does not fit how we do business.


I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, but now that it has come out that he has done this before it really pisses me off. I would never trust him, and he has definitely set back my progress a couple months.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Syncro System*

.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> After reading this current thread and this thread:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...!-corradosyncro-!!!!!&p=47344471#post47344471
> 
> And dealing with [email protected] , I am going to start making my own Syncro kits. This industry is filled with people with some serious commitment issues.


:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

JamesS said:


> I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, but now that it has come out that he has done this before it really pisses me off. I would never trust him, and he has definitely set back my progress a couple months.


You and a few others. Not making excuses for him but I am in the same boat you were in 2 months ago. As of October 23rd I was promised I would "get back my money" but I am still waiting. Slowly though chipping away at that scammers block. At least 2 other companies are offering the dutchbuild Haldex conversion kit which is satisfying enough for me.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> You and a few others. Not making excuses for him but I am in the same boat you were in 2 months ago. As of October 23rd I was promised I would "get back my money" but I am still waiting. Slowly though chipping away at that scammers block. At least 2 other companies are offering the dutchbuild Haldex conversion kit which is satisfying enough for me.


What companies are these?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

JamesS said:


> What companies are these?


HR engineering and another German company. I will get the names when I am in the office on Monday. If I can find a new Syncro rear arm I can draw up the plates needed and supply a .DXF file any water jet facility.:beer:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone confirm which rotor fits? I think its mk3 vr front but I want to confirm before ordering.

Replacing calipers/rotors/pads after only a couple years, hopefully the new stuff lasts a little longer...


----------



## nedvrt (Apr 21, 2014)

hi, are the 280mm adaptors still available ?
cheers


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

bam20v is a scammer


----------



## rabbi_turbo (Jan 4, 2011)

i need a set for my car. where can i get them and how much? call me please. 305-975-7413


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I will gladly trade mine for stock rear syncro brakes. New r32 calipers and 11" rotors redrilled for 4x100 and new pads with only a few thousand on them.


----------



## R.Gronberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Im going for 288mm vr6 discs in the rear on mine vr6 chassi. do you still have adapters for this?


----------

